# keiler marathon in wombach



## komarac (4. Juni 2002)

will dieses jahr in wombach mitfahrn und bin verzweifelt auf der suche nach einem höhenprofil von der strecke, also wenn ihr sowas habt, oder jemanden kennt der mitgefahrn ist u´nd sowas haben könnte sagt mir bitte bescheid
THNX


----------



## Racer2 (6. Juni 2002)

Der keiler hat drei längere Anstiege die alle bis auf den ersten ziemlich steil sind. Vom Höhenprofil her ist er aber eher einfach, die Abfahrten sind da eher das Problem, die sind nämlich echt heftig. Das Höhenprofil gibts glaub ich unter www.keiler-bike.de
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (10. Juni 2002)

Hallo komarac,

auf der Homepage der Spessarthoppers gibt es ein Hoehenprofil vom Keiler Bike Marathon.

Hoehenprofil


----------



## Hugo (14. Juni 2002)

wollt da nämlich auhc mitfahrn und wollt selbst gerade so ein thread starten...
danke andreas, jetz weiss cih was mich da erwartet...fahrn da noch andere leute ausm IBC mit?


----------



## Westi (14. Juni 2002)

ei logisch, muss doch sei die beide im Spessart weiss nur noch net ob die 80km oder die klei Streck

kann der auch die Steigungsprofile von de letzte 80km poste

Westi


----------



## Hugo (14. Juni 2002)

aber da hätt ich glatt noch ne frage, also...an die die vor ham da mit zu fahrn, wo penntn ihr? im vereinsheim oder bei bekannten, oder???
vereinsheim kann cih mir anstrengend vorstellen wenn da dann hundert leute sich gegesseitig totschnarchen


----------



## Joachim (16. Juni 2002)

Hallo ,
so bastel ich mir ein Höhenprofi für die 80 km:
Profil(2x ausdrucken, da 2te bei km 14 ( Neustädter Tor)  abschnipseln und bei km 48 (= tiefster Punkt nach Klosterkuoppel) wieder dranpappen. Oder gleich 2 Runden fahren, da spart ihr euch die bastellei. 
Wer die Strecke mal mit abfahren will, einfach hier melden,
Unter der Woche ab 16:00 Uhr, oder Wochenende. 

Gruß 

Joachim  

www.spessarthoppers.de


----------



## Hugo (20. Juni 2002)

am liebsten noch heute ansonsten nächste woche...hab viel zeit also immer möglich...nur nicht von morgen bis sonntag, weil ich da den marathon in mömbis mitfahr...

treffpunkt? 

also wenn jemand sonst noch lust hätte?!...wär bestimmt nicht schlecht, gerade bei den abfahrten


----------

